
Megaupload Founder Had Mega Swag - mcknz
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/01/megaupload-founder-had-mega-swag/47652/
======
petercooper
Kim has been here before and most likely will again. He had a pretty high
rolling playboy lifestyle in the mid 90s (before getting busted for fraud) and
then again in the early to mid 2000s - his site at kimble.org (now down) was a
great repository of photos relating to his exploits at the time.

Only a little of this stuff lives on on-line, though, in the form of YouTube
videos of him driving over golf courses in his Mercedes, smashing other cars
off the road while he "won" two Gumball 3000 rallies, and defending his street
racing in Belgium.

Quite the character!

------
dazbradbury
For a full run down take a looky here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3487808>

From the indictment you can see some serious amounts of cash flying around.

